# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Սերը սեռ չի՞ ճանաչում։

## Moon

Կրկին ես եմ։ Նյութ եմ պատրաստում հայ միասեռականների մասին։ Ինձ հետաքրքրում է մեր հասարակության վերաբերմունքն ու կարծիքը, հատկապես երիտասարդության։
http://thepink.agla.info/
Նայեք այս էջը, այնտեղ հետաքրքիր ինֆորմացիա կա 2006 թվականին գրացված ամուսնության մասին։ Ի"նչ կարծիքի եք։ :Think: 


Դրական
Բացասական
Անտարբեր եք

----------


## Kuk

Ախր էստեղ նենց պատասխան չկա, որ ընտրեմ…Էս երեք տարբերակներից միքիչ իմ մտքին մոտա «Բացասականը»: ավելի լավա սուս մնամ: Էն «Կարգին հաղորդման» մեջ Մկոն (Էն որ պետքա մի կնոջ արձանի մասին ասի, թե իրան ինչնա դուր եկել էդ արձանի մեջ) որ բերանը փակելով ասումա «դուրս եմ գալիս, դուրս եմ գալիս», մոտավորապես էտ պահնա մոտս :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 49 վայրկյան անց
Նույն ձև ես եմ դուրս գալիս էս թեմայից:

----------


## Երվանդ

Վառել սաղին, թո վերանան աշխարհի երեսից :Angry2:

----------

Freeman (10.08.2010)

----------


## Ra$Ta

> Վառել սաղին, թո վերանան աշխարհի երեսից


Եր հլը իմ կենացը հիշի  :LOL:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Գժուկ ջան...դու քո սոցհարցումներով ինձ թոքերի ռակի կհասցնես... մի թափ աղջիկների ծխելու էն էջում ծխացրիր, հիմա էլ սա...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=5861

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Վառել սաղին, թո վերանան աշխարհի երեսից


Եր , ասենք վառեցինք սաղին , էտ երևույթը վերացավ աշխարհից , բա հետո ֆուտբոլի վախտ սուձյային ի՞նչ ենք գոռալու , "Սու՜ձյա , հարբեցող" չի հնչում  :Cool:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ape

Սերը աստվածնային զգացմունք ա, իսկ ետ լեզբի երկնագույն, դրանք լրիվ չարիք են մարդկանց համար, ենպես որ մի էլ մտածեք դրանց մասին :Bad:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Այն օրվանից, երբ իմացա, որ համասեռամոլությունը տարածված երևույթ է նաև կենդանիների մոտ, հասկացա, որ դա ոչ թե սոցիալական այլ բնական երևույթ է:
Իսկ ցանկացած *բնական* երևույթ ես ընդունում եմ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կա:
Իսկ նրանցից ոմանց մոտ նկատվող ագրեսիան պատասխան է հասարակության նեգատիվ վերաբերմունքին:

----------

eduard30 (29.01.2010)

----------


## Ra$Ta

Ասես ովա էն 1 հոգին որ դրականա վերաբերվում  :Think:

----------


## Ahni

hi  bolorin,  kmtacem  ,  vor  amen  voq petq  e  apre mardun  vayel  kyanqov, INCHEVIC  E  AMEN  INCH@ chapi  mej lav  kline.  so  ayspisov  lets chkharnvenq  irenc  kyanqin,  qanzi  irenq  chen @ndhune

*Մոդերատորական:* *Կարդացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Երկնային

_Քվեարկել եմ` Անտարբեր եմ…

ամեն մեկը ինքն է որոշում, թե ինչ կյանք է ուզում ապրել… կարծում եմ մենք իրավունք չունենք ինչ-որ մեկի դատապարտելու… մեզ չեն խանգարում, ապրում են իրենց համար էլի…_

----------

eduard30 (29.01.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես էլ եմ քվեարկել անտարբեր:

Մարդ են, թող իրենց համար հանգիստ ապրեն...

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես քվեարկել եմ անտարբեր եմ , քանի որ ինչ անում են  ,իրանց  են անում :LOL: 
բայց դե լեսբուհիների նկատմամբ անտարբեր չեմ այդքան :Tongue:

----------


## Ra$Ta

> _Քվեարկել եմ` Անտարբեր եմ…
> 
> ամեն մեկը ինքն է որոշում, թե ինչ կյանք է ուզում ապրել… կարծում եմ մենք իրավունք չունենք ինչ-որ մեկի դատապարտելու… մեզ չեն խանգարում, ապրում են իրենց համար էլի…_


*Մոդերատորական։ Աշխատեք զերծ մնալ կոպիտ և վիրավորական գրառումներից։*

----------


## ivy

> Նյուտ, զարմացնում ես ինձ... սկզբից սալդատիկը, հիմա էլ անտարբեր ես... բռավո՜, բռավո՜


դու չգիտե՞ս, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կիսաանտարբեր են  :LOL:

----------


## impression

հա՞... էդ են որ հոգու խորքում անտարբեր են, բայց էս  թեմայում  իրանց են ճղում, թե անտարբեր չեն, իրենք ե՞ն  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> հա՞... էդ են որ հոգու խորքում անտարբեր են, բայց էս  թեմայում  իրանց են ճղում, թե անտարբեր չեն, իրենք ե՞ն


ես բիսեքսուալներին նկատի ունեի, բայց էդ էլա տարբերակ  :Wink:

----------


## Երկնային

> Նյուտ, զարմացնում ես ինձ... սկզբից սալդատիկը, հիմա էլ անտարբեր ես... բռավո՜, բռավո՜


_իսկ առաջին հայացքից չէր զգացվում, չէ՞…  _

----------


## Artgeo

> _ես էլ էի անտարբեր… _ [/I]


Անտարբեր *էի՞ր*, թե՞ *ես*  :Think:  Մի հատ կողմոնորշվի, ի, արդեն խճճվեցի  :Unsure: 

Համ էլ դուրս արի էս թեմայից, քանի չեն պխտորել մաքուր հոգիդ  :Angry2:  Չնայած ի՞նչ մաքուր  :Think:  Սոլդատիկներից ես խոսում  :Xeloq: 
 :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես էլ եմ անտարբեր ճիշտ Ռիփի նման  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հա շատ արդիական թեմա է: Էդ համասեռամոլությունների տեսակները դե գիտենք բոլորս:
Բայց այսօր մի ուրիշ ցավ էլ է առաջացել...  :LOL:  այլասերվածության տարատեսակներ`ամուսնական զույգերի ակումբներ, եսիմ էլի տենց լիքը հիմար բաներ, որոնք մեր ազգին բնորոշ չեն եղել երբեւէ`մեր ողջ պատմության ընթացքում: Ամոոոթ... :Angry2:

----------


## Flamin.GO

> *Մոդերատորական։ Աշխատեք զերծ մնալ կոպիտ և վիրավորական գրառումներից։*


*Մոդերատորական։ Աշխատեք զերծ մնալ կոպիտ և վիրավորական գրառումներից։*

----------


## քաղաքացի

Սերը սեռ չի ճանաչում հետամնաց հասարակության շրջանակներում։

----------


## Ռեդ

Իմ կարծիքով, եթե մարդը նորմալ զարգացում ապրի, ապա նրա մոտ ՉՊԻՏԻ առաջանան սիրային զգացմունքներ իր սեռի մի այլ ներկայացուցչի հանդեպ  :Angry2: 
Իսկ եթե առաջանում են, ապա Աստված իրա հետ, ես էտ մարդկանց հետ գործ ՉՈՒՆԵՄ  :Bad:

----------


## Yevuk

Իմ կարծիքով սերը սեռ չի ճանաչում: Նախ, ինչպես մենք ենք սիրում հակառակ սեռին, այնպես էլ նրանք են սիրում նրանց սեռի մարդկանց: Եվ դա ոչ թե այլասերություն է այլ կենսաբանություն, քանի որ այդ մարդիք տենց են ծնվում և մենք ոչ ոք ենք որ դատապարտենք նրանց, քանի որ նրանք մեղավոր չեն դրանում, որ նրանք տենց են ծնվել կամ որ նրանք սիրում են իրենց սեռր մարդկանց. չէ որ սրտին չեն հրամայում: Եվ աշխարհից վերացնել էլ նրանց պետք չի, քանի որ նրանք սովորական մարդիք են ինչպես մենք, ուղղակի մի քիչ ուրիշ: Համասեռամոլությունը եղել է, կա ու կմնա մինչև աշխարհի վերջը, այնպես ու մարդիք, հաշտվեք այդ մտքի հետ.............. :Think:

----------


## Արամ

բոլորն էլ հաշտվել են այդ մտքի հետ, ուղղակի, ֆու՜՜՜՜՜ չեմ էլ ուզում խոսամ, շատ գեշ տհաճ երևույթա.....

----------


## Moon

> բոլորն էլ հաշտվել են այդ մտքի հետ, ուղղակի, ֆու՜՜՜՜՜ չեմ էլ ուզում խոսամ, շատ գեշ տհաճ երևույթա.....


Համաձայն եմ։

----------


## Ռեդ

> Իմ կարծիքով սերը սեռ չի ճանաչում: Նախ, ինչպես մենք ենք սիրում հակառակ սեռին, այնպես էլ նրանք են սիրում նրանց սեռի մարդկանց: Եվ դա ոչ թե այլասերություն է այլ կենսաբանություն, քանի որ այդ մարդիք տենց են ծնվում և մենք ոչ ոք ենք որ դատապարտենք նրանց, քանի որ նրանք մեղավոր չեն դրանում, որ նրանք տենց են ծնվել կամ որ նրանք սիրում են իրենց սեռր մարդկանց. չէ որ սրտին չեն հրամայում: Եվ աշխարհից վերացնել էլ նրանց պետք չի, քանի որ նրանք սովորական մարդիք են ինչպես մենք, ուղղակի մի քիչ ուրիշ: Համասեռամոլությունը եղել է, կա ու կմնա մինչև աշխարհի վերջը, այնպես ու մարդիք, հաշտվեք այդ մտքի հետ..............


Ես տենց մարդկանց չեմ դատապարտում, դե պրագրամմա ա, մեկ-մեկ խփում ա . . .

----------


## Egern.net

ժողովուրդ, լավ էէէ... ահավոր երևույթ ա, որից Հայաստանը մենակ տուժում ա... Մարդկային "ազատությունների" էս դրսևորումը ոչ թե ընդունելի չի, այլ դատապարտելի ա....

----------


## Delo

Իսկ քեզ դուր կգա որ փողոցում անցնելուց տեսնես որ երկու տղա իրար համբուրում են օրինակ եթե ես տենց բան տենամ հաստատ մի երկու օր հաց չեմ կարա ուտեմ  ու ընդհանրապես ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում ոնց կարա տղեն տղու սիրի թող մի հատ իրենց կողերը նայեն ինչ սիրուն աղջիկներ կան

----------


## Tigana

Ժող ջան նախ ողջույն,երկար ժամանակ բացակա էի.
Ուզում եմ դիմել են մարդկանց որոնք անտարբեր են_եկեք անտարբեր չլինենք էլի, ինչքան անտարբեր լինենք Էնքան արագ կբազմանան:
Yevuk ջան ես համամիտ չեմ, որ մարդիկ տենց են ծնվում,ՈՉ. էդ իրանք են տենց ասում որպես արդարացում,մխիթարանք:Եթե մարդ դա ճիշտ չհամարի էս աշխարհում ոչինչ իրան չի ստիպի շեղվել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժող ջան նախ ողջույն,երկար ժամանակ բացակա էի.
> Ուզում եմ դիմել են մարդկանց որոնք անտարբեր են_եկեք անտարբեր չլինենք էլի, ինչքան անտարբեր լինենք Էնքան արագ *կբազմանան:*


Ո՞նց  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

> Իսկ քեզ դուր կգա որ փողոցում անցնելուց տեսնես որ երկու տղա իրար համբուրում են օրինակ եթե ես տենց բան տենամ հաստատ մի երկու օր հաց չեմ կարա ուտեմ  ու ընդհանրապես ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում ոնց կարա տղեն տղու սիրի թող մի հատ իրենց կողերը նայեն ինչ սիրուն աղջիկներ կան


Եթե բոլորը քո նման խոսան, ուրեմն մենք չենք էլ կարա դրա իրական պատճառը գտնենք: Արդեն ասվել և ապացուցվել է, թե ինչու են էդպիսի մարդիկ ծնվում: Համ էլ դեռ էնքան տարածված չի այդ երևույթը, որ փողոցում տղեն տղու հետ, կամ աղջիկն աղջկա հետ համբուրվեն.

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Yevuk ջան ես համամիտ չեմ, որ մարդիկ տենց են ծնվում,ՈՉ. էդ իրանք են տենց ասում որպես արդարացում,մխիթարանք:Եթե մարդ դա ճիշտ չհամարի էս աշխարհում ոչինչ իրան չի ստիպի շեղվել:


Մարդիկ տենց էլ են ծնվում, պետք չի կտրականապես հերքել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր կարծում են, թե համասեռամոլությունը ոչ թե բնածին է, այլ ձեռքբերովի, ու դրանից ելնելով՝ ագրեսիվ են տրամադրված համասեռամոլների նկատմամբ. կարդացե՛ք.  :Wink: 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7456588.stm

Ցավոք, հոդվածն անգլերենով է։ Ինչևէ, թող դեռ անգլերեն իմացողները կարդան, կաշխատեմ ժամանակ գտնել, հայերեն թարգմանել ու տեղադրել Ակումբում։

----------


## քաղաքացի

Հետաքրքիր էր։ Փաստորեն համասեռամոլ լինելը ոմանց մեկնաբանամբ գրեթե նույնն է, ինչ ձախլիկ աջլիկ։ Այսինքն ծնվում ես ձախլիկ կամ ծնվում ես աջլիկ։

Մտածում եմ, որ կարող է օրինակ մի տղա ծնվել այնպես որ իրեն տղաներ գրավի, բայց քանի որ նրա կյանքում նա բավականին ճնշված է իրեն զգում, ստիպված ուժ գործադրելով, ճնշումների տակ լինելով մտափոխվում է։
Եվ հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ վերջնականապես այդ միտքը նրա մեջից դուրս է գալիս։ Ինչպես ձախլիկներին փոքր տարիքից աջլիկ են սարքում և մեծ հասակում այլևս նույնիսկ զոռով ձախով չի կարողանում գրել։ Նույնը կարող է համասեռամոլների հետ պատահել։

Չգիտեմ, սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք ա  :Pardon:

----------


## dvgray

> Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր կարծում են, թե համասեռամոլությունը ոչ թե բնածին է, այլ ձեռքբերովի, ու դրանից ելնելով՝ ագրեսիվ են տրամադրված համասեռամոլների նկատմամբ. կարդացե՛ք. 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7456588.stm
> 
> Ցավոք, հոդվածն անգլերենով է։ Ինչևէ, թող դեռ անգլերեն իմացողները կարդան, կաշխատեմ ժամանակ գտնել, հայերեն թարգմանել ու տեղադրել Ակումբում։


Սկզբունքորեն… Բոլորն ել ինչ ասես կարող են դառնալ  :Smile: … 
Խոշոր երաժշտից սկսած մինչև … ինչ ասես: Պայմանները փոխելով կարելի է մարդկանց մեջ հատկություններ զարգացնել ու կատարելագործել ուննակությունները:
Սակայն ես տիպի տեսությունները անտեղի են դառնում մասայական քննարկման առարկա: Սրանք շիրմա են ծածկելու համար երևույթի տակի, չերևացող մասը: Որն է հատուկ կաստա ստեղծելու մարդկանց վաղուցվա /միշտ ձախողվող/ փորձերը:

----------


## ivy

> ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում ոնց կարա տղեն տղու սիրի


Իմ ուղեղի մեջ էլ անկեղծորեն չի տեղավորվում, թե ոնց կարող է ինչ-որ բան անսահման լինել, բայց դա հիմնարար պատճառ չի, որ տիերզերքը փոքրանա ու կաղապարվի, միայն թե տեղավորվի իմ սահմանափակ ուղեղի մեջ:

----------


## Yevuk

Yevuk ջան ես համամիտ չեմ, որ մարդիկ տենց են ծնվում,ՈՉ. էդ իրանք են տենց ասում որպես արդարացում,մխիթարանք:Եթե մարդ դա ճիշտ չհամարի էս աշխարհում ոչինչ իրան չի ստիպի շեղվել:[/QUOTE]

Ճիշտն ասաց, ես հաստատ համոզված եմ,որ համասեռամոլները տենց են ծնվում, քանի որ չգիտեմ ինչպես դուք, բայց մենք դրա մասին մանրամասնորեն անցել ենք դպրոցում, ու ասեմ, որ մեր դասարանի շատ երեխեք էլ չէին հավատում դրան, սակայն մեր ուսուցչուհին մեզ ապացուցեց, որ դա այդպես է: Ես ճիշտն ասաց չգիտեմ արդյոք դա հնարավոր է "բուժել", բայց կարծում եմ, որ ոչ.......

----------


## varduuhi

Ինձ թվում է համասեռամոլ դառնում են, ոչ թե ծնվում: Դա կարող է լինի սխալ դաստիարակության, սխալ ինֆորմացիայի, վատ միջավայրի ազդեցություն: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, բոլորովին վերջերս հայտաբերեցի,որ ծանոթներիցս մեկը էդպիսի խնդիրներ ունի… Շոգի մեջ էի, բայց հասկացա, որ օգնության կարիք ունի … Ընդամենը 18 տարեկան է… Ինքը սարսափելի ծանր է տանում, որ մենակ տղու կարող է սիրել: Ասում է ուզում է փոխվի: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, կկարողանա՞

----------


## Kuk

> Ինձ թվում է համասեռամոլ դառնում են, ոչ թե ծնվում: Դա կարող է լինի սխալ դաստիարակության, սխալ ինֆորմացիայի, վատ միջավայրի ազդեցություն: Պատկերացնո՞ւմ եք, բոլորովին վերջերս հայտաբերեցի,որ ծանոթներիցս մեկը էդպիսի խնդիրներ ունի… Շոգի մեջ էի, բայց հասկացա, որ օգնության կարիք ունի … Ընդամենը 18 տարեկան է… Ինքը սարսափելի ծանր է տանում, որ մենակ տղու կարող է սիրել: Ասում է ուզում է փոխվի: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, կկարողանա՞


Ճիշտն ասած՝ չհասկացա, էդ ծանոթդ տղայա՞, թե՞ աղջիկ:

----------


## varduuhi

տղա է

----------


## Kuk

> տղա է


Սիրուն աղջիկների հետ ծանոթացրեք:

----------


## Գլոբալ Հայացք

*Մի բան չեմ հասկանում* (բացի էս թեմայի նպատակից)

Ինչո՞ւ ոչ մեկ չի կասկածում որ, ասենք, գրիպը տարածվում է օդակաթիլային եղանակով, որ մալարիայով հիվանդանում ես մոծակի խայթոցիծ, բայց չգիտես ինչու, մեզ իրավունք ենք վերապահում կասկածել գիտնականներին այս հարցում:

Պետք չի էլի ամեն հարցում հաշվի առնել մեր հասարակարգի համար միասեռականների լուրջ դերը, և "_պաշտոնական_" վատ վերաբերմունքը նրանց, վերջիվերջո գիտությունը թքած ունի հասարակությունների վերաբերմունքների ու տարբերությունների վրա:

----------


## varduuhi

> Սիրուն աղջիկների հետ ծանոթացրեք:



Ինքը աղջիկ ընկերներ շատ ունի, բայց ոչ մեկի հանդեպ զգացմունք ունենալ չի կարող :Think:  Ասում է, որ ինքն էդպիսին է ծնվել :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սիրուն աղջիկների հետ ծանոթացրեք:
> 
> 
> Ինքը աղջիկ ընկերներ շատ ունի, բայց ոչ մեկի հանդեպ զգացմունք ունենալ չի կարող Ասում է, որ ինքն էդպիսին է ծնվել


Դաժան է, բայց փաստ է, որ պետք է թողնի ու հեռանա մեր երկրից:
Մեր հասարակությունը առաջիկայում դժվար թե ըմբռնի սեռական այլ կողմնորոշվածություն ունեցող մարդկանց: :Think:

----------


## Yevuk

> Դաժան է, բայց փաստ է, որ պետք է թողնի ու հեռանա մեր երկրից:
> Մեր հասարակությունը առաջիկայում դժվար թե ըմբռնի սեռական այլ կողմնորոշվածություն ունեցող մարդկանց:


Մեր հասարակությունը արդեն վաղուց ըմբռնել է համասեռամոլությունը......Չեք նկատել ձողոցում ինչ շատ են......Երբ որ երեկոները դուրս գաք զբոսնելու (հատկապես կենտրոնում) նմանները շատ են.... :Blush:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մեր հասարակությունը արդեն վաղուց ըմբռնել է համասեռամոլությունը......Չեք նկատել ձողոցում ինչ շատ են......Երբ որ երեկոները դուրս գաք զբոսնելու (հատկապես կենտրոնում) նմանները շատ են....


Որ կան Հայաստանում համաձայն եմ: Բայց հաստատ դա չի ընդունվում հասարակության մեծամասնության կողմից : Նրանք պարտադրված են "խարանված"ապրել: Դրա համար եմ ասում, որ լավագույն քայլը, որ նրանց կյանքը ահագին կհեշտացնի, երկրից հեռանալն է:

----------


## varduuhi

Իհարկե, նման ուղղվածություն ունեցողներին չեն ընդունում: Դրա համար էլ մեծ մասը աշխատում են թաքցնել իրենց իրական դեմքը, այլապես կկորցնեն բարեկամներին, ընկերներին, նույնիսկ աշխատանքը կորցնելու վախն է առաջ գալիս:

----------


## Yevuk

Հաաա, կներես, սխալ հասկացա, դու ճիշտ ես, քանի որ երբ հայ ընտանիքը հանկարծ իմանում է, որ իրենց տղան համասեռամոլ է.........օօօ...վերջ....ԱՄՈԹ..... :Shok: ...և նման բաներ: Չեմ հասկանում, չէ որ համասեռամոլությունը երևի մարդու ստեղծման ժամանակվանից կա, ինչու հայերը լինելով աշխարհի հնագույն ազգերից մեկը, ոչ մի ձևով չեն համակերպվում դրան........Հին ժամանակներում երևի բոլոր արքաների և պալատականների կեսը կամ գուցե մեծ մասը համասառամոլ են եղել........Ինչու հայերը չեն ուզում հասկանալ, որ դա բնական երևույթ է, դա էլ է Աստված ստեղծել...... :Think:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինքը աղջիկ ընկերներ շատ ունի, բայց ոչ մեկի հանդեպ զգացմունք ունենալ չի կարող Ասում է, որ ինքն էդպիսին է ծնվել


Հո իրա ասելով չի: Կարողա արդարանում ա: Աղջիկ ընկերներ ունի, բայց տղեքին ա՞ ձգտում :Shok:  միքիչ անհավատալի ա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հաաա, կներես, սխալ հասկացա, դու ճիշտ ես, քանի որ երբ հայ ընտանիքը հանկարծ իմանում է, որ իրենց տղան համասեռամոլ է.........օօօ...վերջ....ԱՄՈԹ........և նման բաներ: Չեմ հասկանում, չէ որ համասեռամոլությունը երևի մարդու ստեղծման ժամանակվանից կա, ինչու հայերը լինելով աշխարհի հնագույն ազգերից մեկը, ոչ մի ձևով չեն համակերպվում դրան........Հին ժամանակներում երևի բոլոր արքաների և պալատականների կեսը կամ գուցե մեծ մասը համասառամոլ են եղել........Ինչու հայերը չեն ուզում հասկանալ, որ դա բնական երևույթ է, դա էլ է Աստված ստեղծել......


Այստեղ անհրաժեշտ է տարանջատել: Իրականում, բարքերը, որոնք եղել են տարբեր տարիներին արքունիքներում, հասարակությունների որոշակի խմբերում, նույնիսկ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում, համասեռամոլություն անվանել չի կարելի: Դրանց կարելի է ուղղակի անվանել այլանդակ բարքեր: Այսինքն` հարկավոր է հստակ տարբերակել սեռական այլ կողմնորոշվածությունը այդպիսի այլանդակ բարքերից: 
Կարծում եմ, պարզ եմ գրել... :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

> Չեմ հասկանում, չէ որ համասեռամոլությունը երևի մարդու ստեղծման ժամանակվանից կա, …


Ի՞նչ գիտես։ Եվրոպացի ձաձաներն ե՞ն ասել։  :LOL: 

Մարդու ստեղծման ժամանակները չգիտեմ երբ էր, բայց իրականում իսկապես առնվազն 2000 տարի առաջ էդ երևույթը եղել է (կարող եմ հիմնավորել)։ Հարցն այն է. համասեռամոլությունը որպես բնական ու տարածված երևու՞յթ է եղել ինչպես պրոպագանդվում է հիմա արևմուտքում, թե՞ հազվադեպ հանդիպող այլասեռում էր, որ հիմա պրոպագանդայի և այլ պատճառներով շատացել է։




> …
> Հին ժամանակներում երևի բոլոր արքաների և պալատականների կեսը կամ գուցե մեծ մասը համասառամոլ են եղել:


Մի հատ էլ նույն հարցը. որտեղի՞ց քեզ տենց ինֆորմացիա։

----------


## VisTolog

> Հաաա, կներես, սխալ հասկացա, դու ճիշտ ես, քանի որ երբ հայ ընտանիքը հանկարծ իմանում է, որ իրենց տղան համասեռամոլ է.........օօօ...վերջ....ԱՄՈԹ........և նման բաներ:


Բայց մի՞ թե ամոթ չէ.

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ի՞նչ գիտես։ Եվրոպացի ձաձաներն ե՞ն ասել։ 
> 
> Մարդու ստեղծման ժամանակները չգիտեմ երբ էր, բայց իրականում իսկապես առնվազն 2000 տարի առաջ էդ երևույթը եղել է (կարող եմ հիմնավորել)։ Հարցն այն է. համասեռամոլությունը որպես բնական ու տարածված երևու՞յթ է եղել ինչպես պրոպագանդվում է հիմա արևմուտքում, թե՞ հազվադեպ հանդիպող այլասեռում էր, որ հիմա պրոպագանդայի և այլ պատճառներով շատացել է։
> 
> 
> Մի հատ էլ նույն հարցը. որտեղի՞ց քեզ տենց ինֆորմացիա։


Դժվար թե պրոպագանդա լինի, որովհետև հին Սպարտայում յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդ կնոջից բացի ունեցել է տղամարդ սիրեկան: Սպարտացիները կարծում էին, թե տղամարդկանց միջև սեռական ակտի ժամանակ նրանք մեկմեկու էին փոխանցում իրենց ֆիզիկական ուժը և քաջությունը, իսկ բիսեքսուալիզմը դիտվում էր շատ բնական երևույթ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դժվար թե պրոպագանդա լինի, որովհետև հին Սպարտայում յուրաքանչյուր տղամարդ կնոջից բացի ունեցել է տղամարդ սիրեկան: Սպարտացիները կարծում էին, թե տղամարդկանց միջև սեռական ակտի ժամանակ նրանք մեկմեկու էին փոխանցում իրենց ֆիզիկական ուժը և քաջությունը, իսկ բիսեքսուալիզմը դիտվում էր շատ բնական երևույթ


Իսկ դա որտեղի՞ց է հայտնի։ Դրա մասին կոնկրետ հրապարակումներ կարդացե՞լ ես։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Իսկ դա որտեղի՞ց է հայտնի։ Դրա մասին կոնկրետ հրապարակումներ կարդացե՞լ ես։


Մոտ վեց-յոթ տարի առաջ կարդացել եմ մի հատ հին հունական պատմաբանի գրած գրքում, անունը չեմ հիշում...  :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

Մի հատ հարց եմ ուզում տալ ու հստակ պատասխան ստանալ:

Կոնկրետ ձեզ ինչո՞վ են խանգարում կամ վնասում տղա/աղջիկ գեյերը:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

աղջիկ գեյերին բան չասեք, իրանք ինձ դզում են  :Love:   :Tongue:

----------


## Kuk

> աղջիկ գեյերին բան չասեք, իրանք ինձ դզում են


Ինձ էլ :Love:

----------


## ivy

Տղա գեյերին բան չասեք, իրենք ինձ դզում են:  :Love: 
Իսկ աղջիկ գեյերին ձեզ պահեք, ֆիի:  :Beee:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, հարցից հեռանում եք  :LOL: 
Հարց եմ տվել, թե ինչ վնաս են տալիս, ոչ թե ինչով են դզում  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Տղա գեյերին բան չասեք, իրենք ինձ դզում են: 
> Իսկ աղջիկ գեյերին ձեզ պահեք, ֆիի:


աղջիկ գեյերին բան չասես, ինձ դզում են  :Cool: 
իսկ տղա գեյերին քեզ պահի  :Bad:

----------


## ivy

> աղջիկ գեյերին բան չասես, ինձ դզում են 
> իսկ տղա գեյերին քեզ պահի


Չեմ ուզում քեզ հիասթափեցնել, բայց _դզել_  ուզենալիս գեյ աղջիկները հաստատ քեզ չեն ընտրի: Էնպես որ, դու մի հատ նորից ստուգի, թե քեզ էտեղ ովա դզզզում:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ոչ մեկն էլ չի դզում  :Bad: 
ԱՄՈԹ ա, ԱՄՈԹ դրանց  :Angry2:

----------

Freeman (10.08.2010)

----------


## ivy

Հա, բա ինչ, չեն էլ ամաչում, գետինը մտնեն:  :Angry2: 
Նրանց նմանները խայտառակում են ռեսպուբլիկան:

----------


## Ռեդ

Հենց իմ էս կարծիքի համար չընդգրկեցին ինձ "ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ"-ի դասընթացներին  :LOL: 
Մեկա, 1000000 մարդ էլ նստի ինձ համոզի չեմ փոխի կարծիքս  :Yes:   :Angry2:

----------


## impression

Ինձ հաճախ թվում ա, թե Ակումբը մենակ էս թեմայի հաշվին ա կենդանի մնում

հոգնեք՝ ասեք իմանանք

----------


## Ռեդ

Առաջարկում եմ փակել թեման

----------


## Artgeo

> Հենց իմ էս կարծիքի համար չընդգրկեցին ինձ "ՄԻԱՎ/ՁԻԱՀ"-ի դասընթացներին 
> Մեկա, 1000000 մարդ էլ նստի ինձ համոզի չեմ փոխի կարծիքս


Չեմ համոզում  :Smile:  Ես ընդամենը հարց եմ տվել, հստակ հարց, որին ուզում եմ ստանալ հստակ պատասխան:

Կոնկրետ ձեզ ինչո՞վ են վնասում կամ խանգարում աղջիկ/տղա գեյերը:

----------


## Ռեդ

Պատասխանեմ ԱրտԵգո ջան
Նրանք ինձ չեն վնասում, իսկ "խանգարել" էն իմաստով, որ ազդում են ներվերիս վրա  :Yes: 
Կողքիս էդպիսի անձ տեսնելիս ֆազերս քցում եմ այ սենց  :Angry2:

----------


## Artgeo

> Պատասխանեմ ԱրտԵգո ջան
> Նրանք ինձ չեն վնասում, իսկ "խանգարել" էն իմաստով, որ ազդում են ներվերիս վրա 
> Կողքիս էդպիսի անձ տեսնելիս ֆազերս քցում եմ այ սենց


Այսինքն քո մոտ ագրեսիա՞ է առաջանում նրանց նկատմամբ:  :Think:  Ինչո՞ւ

----------


## Ռեդ

Որովհետև կարծում եմ, որ նրանք շեղված են իսկական ուղղությունից: Չեմ կարող պատկերացնել, ասենք, որ մի տղա համբուրում է մյուսին  :Bad: 
Դա ԱՆՆՈՐՄԱԼԻԶՄ է ԱրտԵգո ջան, դա իմ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՆ է  :Yes:

----------


## Artgeo

> Որովհետև կարծում եմ, որ նրանք շեղված են իսկական ուղղությունից: Չեմ կարող պատկերացնել, ասենք, որ մի տղա համբուրում է մյուսին 
> Դա ԱՆՆՈՐՄԱԼԻԶՄ է ԱրտԵգո ջան, դա իմ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՆ է


Ինչո՞ւ է քեզ այդքան հուզում ու անհանգստացնում նրանց «շեցվածությունը իսկական ուղղությունից»: Նրանք մարդիկ են, միգուցե շեղված, միգուցե՝ ոչ: Բայց մենք չենք, որ պիտի դատենք նրանց: Մի դատիր, որ չդատվես: Բոլորս էլ մեղսավոր ենք, անկախ ամեն ինչից: Բոլորս էլ մեր խաչը ունենք: Դա էլ միգուցե նրանց խաչն է: Քեզ ինչո՞ւ է դա անհանգստացնում  :Think: 
Քեզ ստիպո՞ւմ են պատկերացնել, թե ոնց են երկու տղա համբուրվում  :Think:  Հմ... դա գեյերի հետ կապ չունի: Որևէ մեկին սեռական որևէ բան ստիպելը բռնություն է և քրեորեն պատժելի արարք է: Դիմիր իրավապահ մարմիններին կամ սեռական բռնությունների դեմ պայքարող իրավապաշտպան որևէ կազմակերպության:
Իսկ ունենալ որևէ երևույթի մասին դրական կամ բացասական կարծիք քո իրավունքն է և դա նորմալ է: Աննորմալ է ագրեսիան, մանավանդ այն դեպքում, երբ ագրեսիայի որևէ հիմք չկա:

----------

eduard30 (29.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչո՞ւ է քեզ այդքան հուզում ու անհանգստացնում նրանց «շեցվածությունը իսկական ուղղությունից»: Նրանք մարդիկ են, միգուցե շեղված, միգուցե՝ ոչ: Բայց մենք չենք, որ պիտի դատենք նրանց: Մի դատիր, որ չդատվես: Բոլորս էլ մեղսավոր ենք, անկախ ամեն ինչից: Բոլորս էլ մեր խաչը ունենք: Դա էլ միգուցե նրանց խաչն է: Քեզ ինչո՞ւ է դա անհանգստացնում 
> Քեզ ստիպո՞ւմ են պատկերացնել, թե ոնց են երկու տղա համբուրվում  Հմ... դա գեյերի հետ կապ չունի: Որևէ մեկին սեռական որևէ բան ստիպելը բռնություն է և քրեորեն պատժելի արարք է: Դիմիր իրավապահ մարմիններին կամ սեռական բռնությունների դեմ պայքարող իրավապաշտպան որևէ կազմակերպության:
> Իսկ ունենալ որևէ երևույթի մասին դրական կամ բացասական կարծիք քո իրավունքն է և դա նորմալ է: Աննորմալ է ագրեսիան, մանավանդ այն դեպքում, երբ ագրեսիայի որևէ հիմք չկա:


Ինչ իրավապահների մասին ես խոսում, երբ ինքդ էլ տեղյակ ես, որ Հ.Հ.-ում գոյություն չունի քաղաքացու կամ ընդամենը մարդու տարրական իրավունքների պաշտմանություն: Դե՝ «գոյություն չունի» ասածս, կարծում եմ՝ հասկացար, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Իսկ անձամբ ինձ, նրանք չեն կարող խանգարել.. Ուղակի կարող են ազդել ներվային համակարգիս վրա: հիմա նմանատիպ մի հարց ուղղեմ քեզ. *ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կունենա քո վրա մի անձնավորություն, ով հասարակական վայրում հասարակության մի զանգվածի ներկայությամբ հոգա իր՝ սանիտարական կարիքները:*

----------

Freeman (10.08.2010)

----------


## Moon

> Ինչ իրավապահների մասին ես խոսում, երբ ինքդ էլ տեղյակ ես, որ Հ.Հ.-ում գոյություն չունի քաղաքացու կամ ընդամենը մարդու տարրական իրավունքների պաշտմանություն: Դե՝ «գոյություն չունի» ասածս, կարծում եմ՝ հասկացար, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ: Իսկ անձամբ ինձ, նրանք չեն կարող խանգարել.. Ուղակի կարող են ազդել ներվային համակարգիս վրա: հիմա նմանատիպ մի հարց ուղղեմ քեզ. *ի՞նչ ազդեցություն կունենա քո վրա մի անձնավորություն, ով հասարակական վայրում հասարակության մի զանգվածի ներկայությամբ հոգա իր՝ սանիտարական կարիքները:*


Ժողովուրդ սա թեմայից դուրս գրառում ա։ Նման հարցերը պարզեք նամակներով։

----------


## Ambrosine

բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել...
ասում են` քոռը ինչ գուզե, ասում են` ջուխտըմ աչք
որն է ասելիքս? էլ ինչ պատուհաս կարաք բերեք մեր երկրի գլխին? :Angry2:  ինչ հանդուրժողականության մասին ա խոսքը? գոնե հետևանքների մասին մտածում եք? տեղից էլ քիչ ենք... ծաղրելը չեմ ընդունում, դրանց բուժելը երևի կօգնի

----------


## Ուլուանա

> բոլոր գրառումները չեմ կարդացել...
> ասում են` քոռը ինչ գուզե, ասում են` ջուխտըմ աչք
> որն է ասելիքս? էլ ինչ պատուհաս կարաք բերեք մեր երկրի գլխին? ինչ հանդուրժողականության մասին ա խոսքը? գոնե հետևանքների մասին մտածում եք? տեղից էլ քիչ ենք... ծաղրելը չեմ ընդունում, դրանց բուժելը երևի կօգնի


Վայ, մեռանք ասելով՝ չի բուժվում: Ցավոք, բնածին է ու անբուժելի։ Բազմաթիվ փորձեր են արվել բուժելու, իմ իմանալով՝ բոլորը ձախողվել են։ Եթե ձեզնից որևէ մեկին հայտնի է այնպիսի դեպք, երբ որևէ համասեռամոլ բուժվել է դրանից, ասեք, մենք էլ իմանանք։
Ու եթե բացի վառելուց, մորթելուց, կախելուց ու անմարդաբնակ կղզի ուղարկելուց, ուրիշ` առավել մարդասիրական տարբերակ ունեք առաջարկելու, առաջարկեք, չէ՝ ուրեմն իմաստ չունի դրա մասին խոսելը։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե հետազոտություններ արվեն՝ պարզելու համար, թե ինչ գործոններ են ազդում, որ մարդը համասեռամոլ է ծնվում, ու փորձեր արվեն վերացնելու պատճառ(ներ)ը։

----------

eduard30 (29.01.2010)

----------


## Moon

> Վայ, մեռանք ասելով՝ չի բուժվում: Ցավոք, բնածին է ու անբուժելի։ Բազմաթիվ փորձեր են արվել բուժելու, իմ իմանալով՝ բոլորը ձախողվել են։ Եթե ձեզնից որևէ մեկին հայտնի է այնպիսի դեպք, երբ որևէ համասեռամոլ բուժվել է դրանից, ասեք, մենք էլ իմանանք։
> Ու եթե բացի վառելուց, մորթելուց, կախելուց ու անմարդաբնակ կղզի ուղարկելուց, ուրիշ` առավել մարդասիրական տարբերակ ունեք առաջարկելու, առաջարկեք, չէ՝ ուրեմն իմաստ չունի դրա մասին խոսելը։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե հետազոտություններ արվեն՝ պարզելու համար, թե ինչ գործոններ են ազդում, որ մարդը համասեռամոլ է ծնվում, ու փորձեր արվեն վերացնելու պատճառ(ներ)ը։


լօլ, ճիշտ ես Ան ջան։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ իրոք էս թեման արդեն արժի փակել։
Մեկ ա արդեն բոլորը նույն բանն են գրում։

----------


## REAL_ist

են սերը որի մասին խոսում ենք ստեղ ինքին միայն հակառակ սեռի նկատմամբա ենթադրվում, ուրեմն ես երևույթը աննորմալ երևույթա, մարդկության դեֆեկտ, դեֆեկտնել պետքա վերացնել, համենայն դեպս մինիմում աչքերից հեռու պահել :Angry2:  ինչքան ուզումեն թո սիրեն իրար նորմալ մարդկության աչքերից, առաջին հերթին երեխեքի աչքերից հեռու

համասեռամոլ ծնվելը շատ վիճելիա, պարզա գեներից շատ բանա կախված, բայց ուրիշ հազարումի գործոններ ազդում են որ մարդը իրա ետ կողմնա ընտրում

----------

Freeman (10.08.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Վայ, մեռանք ասելով՝ չի բուժվում: Ցավոք, բնածին է ու անբուժելի։ Բազմաթիվ փորձեր են արվել բուժելու, իմ իմանալով՝ բոլորը ձախողվել են։ Եթե ձեզնից որևէ մեկին հայտնի է այնպիսի դեպք, երբ որևէ համասեռամոլ բուժվել է դրանից, ասեք, մենք էլ իմանանք։


ես գիտեմ: Ասե՞մ  :Wink: 
Ուրեմն աղջկան տղու շորեր են հագցրել ու կիսամութ սենյակում թողել հոմիկի մոտ:
Ամենաթունդ պահին, աղջիկը բացահայտել ա իրա սեռը: Դրանից հետո հոմիկը արդեն իրա վրա պիտնո ա ունեցոլ, քանի որ վիդիոյով զապիս են արել ու հոմիկների միություն էլ մուտքը արգելվախ ա եղել:
Ու հետ էլ ուզի թե չուզի… էլ ձևեր թափել չէր կարա ու միանգամից "բուժվել" է  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց



> են սերը որի մասին խոսում ենք ստեղ ինքին միայն հակառակ սեռի նկատմամբա ենթադրվում, ուրեմն ես երևույթը աննորմալ երևույթա, մարդկության դեֆեկտ, դեֆեկտնել պետքա վերացնել,


Ապեր, խոմ Հիտլերը չե՞ս  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վայ, մեռանք ասելով՝ չի բուժվում: Ցավոք, բնածին է ու անբուժելի։ Բազմաթիվ փորձեր են արվել բուժելու, իմ իմանալով՝ բոլորը ձախողվել են։ Եթե ձեզնից որևէ մեկին հայտնի է այնպիսի դեպք, երբ որևէ համասեռամոլ բուժվել է դրանից, ասեք, մենք էլ իմանանք։
> Ու եթե բացի վառելուց, մորթելուց, կախելուց ու անմարդաբնակ կղզի ուղարկելուց, ուրիշ` առավել մարդասիրական տարբերակ ունեք առաջարկելու, առաջարկեք, չէ՝ ուրեմն իմաստ չունի դրա մասին խոսելը։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե հետազոտություններ արվեն՝ պարզելու համար, թե ինչ գործոններ են ազդում, որ մարդը համասեռամոլ է ծնվում, ու փորձեր արվեն վերացնելու պատճառ(ներ)ը։


դե բոլոր գրառումները չէի կարդացել :Sad: 
մարդասիրական տարբերակ :LOL:  հմմ...էդ արևմուտքը վճռել ա վերացնի հայի տեսակը? :Think:  ստեղից հետևություն... վերացնել արևմուտքը :Angry2: 
իսկ ընդհանրապես չեմ կարծում, որ գեների հետ կապ ունի, ինչ-որ չեմ կարում ընկալեմ, ըստ իս հոգեբանական գործոն կա... ուֆֆֆֆ, բժիշկ չեմ, ինչ եմ անում էս թեմայում? :Xeloq:

----------

Freeman (10.08.2010)

----------


## ivy

> Ուրեմն աղջկան տղու շորեր են հագցրել ու կիսամութ սենյակում թողել հոմիկի մոտ:


Էնպես եք գրում, կարծես սենյակում պահված ինչ-որ գազանի մասին է խոսքը:  :Sad:   Մարդու մասին խոսելիս` էդպես երևի թե չարժի արտահայտվել:
Կամ ո՞վ է ձեզ ասել, որ դա հիվանդություն է` անբուժելի կամ բուժելի: Էնպես եք քննարկում, կարծես խոսքը հոգեկան հիվանդների մասին լինի. տեսնես կբո՞ւժվի, թե՞ չէ:

Հերիք եղավ, փակեք էս թեման...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> համասեռամոլ ծնվելը շատ վիճելիա, պարզա գեներից շատ բանա կախված, բայց ուրիշ հազարումի գործոններ ազդում են որ մարդը իրա ետ կողմնա ընտրում


Սա կարդա. 



> Բոլոր նրանց համար, ովքեր կարծում են, թե համասեռամոլությունը ոչ թե բնածին է, այլ ձեռքբերովի, ու դրանից ելնելով՝ ագրեսիվ են տրամադրված համասեռամոլների նկատմամբ. կարդացե՛ք. 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7456588.stm
> 
> Ցավոք, հոդվածն անգլերենով է։ Ինչևէ, թող դեռ անգլերեն իմացողները կարդան, կաշխատեմ ժամանակ գտնել, հայերեն թարգմանել ու տեղադրել Ակումբում։





> ես գիտեմ: Ասե՞մ 
> Ուրեմն աղջկան տղու շորեր են հագցրել ու կիսամութ սենյակում թողել հոմիկի մոտ:
> Ամենաթունդ պահին, աղջիկը բացահայտել ա իրա սեռը: Դրանից հետո հոմիկը արդեն իրա վրա պիտնո ա ունեցոլ, քանի որ վիդիոյով զապիս են արել ու հոմիկների միություն էլ մուտքը արգելվախ ա եղել:
> Ու հետ էլ ուզի թե չուզի… էլ ձևեր թափել չէր կարա ու միանգամից "բուժվել" է


Լավ, էլի, Դիվ, խոսքը, բնականաբար, ձևեր թափողների մասին չի, այլ իսկական համասեռամոլների։

----------


## impression

նենց հավեսա, մի քանի ագրեսիվ գրառում են անում, ներվերը հանգստացնում ու ասում այ մարդ, վաբշե ինչ գործ ունեմ ստե...
ես էս թեմայից ներվայնանում եմ, բայց հա  կարդում եմ, տեսնեմ մինչև երբ լավ...
նույն կարծիքները, նույն ջղայնացած կամ անտարբեր մարդիկ...
օֆ... թեման  փակեք, լույսերը հանգցրեք, բանալին էլ կորցրեք...
ահավոր տանել չեմ կարող  էդ բառը, բայց էս թեման լոքշա, զզվացրիք

----------

